# Does my betta have swim bladder?



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

*Does my betta have swim bladder disorder?*

I just noticed this in the past hour or so, but it might have been going on a little longer. My betta, Callius, seems to be having trouble keeping his buoyancy and he can't swim down for long. I also noticed he seems to be slightly ballooned out when I look at him from the top. He can swim down a bit, but he floats back up about ten seconds later. He's also staying in the corner next to the heater. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bVIJySfkrk

Here's a video. I know it's not a great quality, but I just made it quickly on my webcam. I just did a water change today, too.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

He seems to be having an even harder time swimming now. He's still at the surface, but he's pretty much completely on his side most of the time. He's fighting to stay upright.

Okay, so I moved him to the one gal from his four gal. I want to be able to keep a bit of a better eye on him. I also did because I know it'll be a little bit warmer. The small heater keeps my one gal at about 78 or so while the big heater for the four gal only keeps it about 75. I've read here that keeping the tank warmer helps betta immune systems. SO I figured it couldn't hurt just in case it's an infection or something.

I really hope it's just constipation if anything. I'm really worried since this is the first time I've dealt with anything like this


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can try the pea thing (cook a few frozen peas in the microwave, remove the skin and see if you can get the fish to eat a few pieces) or adding salt to the water (add slowly).


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

if its a swim bladder infection you might be too late, try the salt and heat treatment for now if he doesn't get better treat him with an antibacterial medicine


----------

